
Ask HN: Have you ever refused to work on a project? - totalperspectiv
What happened?
======
ksaj
About a decade ago, I was offered a gig that ended up being implementation of
a national firewall-- exactly like the ultra-censorship one that supposedly
keeps Saudi men from seeing what girls look like, or how the rest of the world
manages to function without constant brainwashing rituals.

As soon as I found out what it was, I said there wasn't a pay rate that would
make it worthwhile for me. I cannot bring myself down to that level.

